# 1991 sentra color codes????



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i am looking to find the color code for my car, the little tag on the side of the door has been ripped and i need it to best match up my grill that must be painted(Tsuru lights). 1991 sentr se-r BLACK, any help is appreciated

jorge


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Go to www.paintscratch.com and take a look at the colors for your model. May help you identify it.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Look under the hood, on the firewall, on the metal VIN plate. It should have a listing called "COLOR; TRIM"

It should have a 3 character group followed by a letter. The first 3 characters are your color code. For example my Silvergreen B13 says WK2 K, and WK2 is the color code.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*lights (off-subject)*

Hey,
How can I get a hold of some Tsuru lights? I saw a Tsuru about 3 months ago and I was kind of mad that they made the Mexican Sentra look higher class than the US one (nothing to do with Mexicans, I just didn't understand why the US got the short end of the stick.) Anyways, where could I find some and is there anything I would have to know about installing them?
AND
Wagon-Wagon, where did you get your headlights? They look freakin' sweet! I saw them in the best-looking B13 thread!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: lights (off-subject)*



bassicrhythm said:


> *Hey,
> How can I get a hold of some Tsuru lights? I saw a Tsuru about 3 months ago and I was kind of mad that they made the Mexican Sentra look higher class than the US one (nothing to do with Mexicans, I just didn't understand why the US got the short end of the stick.) Anyways, where could I find some and is there anything I would have to know about installing them?
> AND
> Wagon-Wagon, where did you get your headlights? They look freakin' sweet! I saw them in the best-looking B13 thread! *


its not that the tsuru was made different back then, its that the b13 is still in production in mexico and im not sure when but they updated the head lights and grill to make it look newer. as for getting your hands on some you just have to look around. i saw some on ebay just the other day(though for some reason the guy is saying they are jdm headlights, its more like mdm).


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: lights (off-subject)*



bassicrhythm said:


> *Hey,
> How can I get a hold of some Tsuru lights? I saw a Tsuru about 3 months ago and I was kind of mad that they made the Mexican Sentra look higher class than the US one (nothing to do with Mexicans, I just didn't understand why the US got the short end of the stick.) Anyways, where could I find some and is there anything I would have to know about installing them?
> AND
> Wagon-Wagon, where did you get your headlights? They look freakin' sweet! I saw them in the best-looking B13 thread! *


I made them. Heated up the glue and pried the lenses off, and sprayed the back of the lens and the reflector with Model Masters tint spray- it's meant for making tinted windows on model cars.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Mexican Tsuru Conversions
Front and Rear both avaiable at Mossy Performance
http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm


----------



## RAMMAN! (Oct 1, 2002)

KH3 is the code. I went to that paintscratch site to see what they were about, and it says it needs clear coat. Im pretty sure its single stage, and does not have a clear coat....


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

thanks for the info guys

jr


----------

